# Plantgeek.net suspended



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

I tried to go to Plantgeek this morning and got "This Account Has Been Suspended", I hope someone just forgot to pay their bill and it will be back, it was a great resource!


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree. Have faith though this site has gone down before and arisen again. They're such a great source.


----------

